

Boy, 14, posed as spy to arrange his own murder - sidwyn
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/boy-14-posed-as-spy-to-arrange-his-own-murder-6168910.html?fb_action_ids=10150420160958401%2C10150402884934211%2C2719264710078%2C10150442251559240%2C10150437881587230&fb_action_types=news.reads&fb_source=other_multiline#access_token=AAADWQ6323IoBAJz7mzLgUNndc1eAl0RO1MPr3mxAjIWOzk5VPlsLaNRbWjuvedhChumZCEVecLamZCOJAFoDN3fZAZANOTekdOvD4ERydgZDZD&expires_in=5592

======
pault
I don't know if this is relavent for HN, but it is definitely the strangest
thing I have read in a long time.

